# Soooo, who's turning?



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Whatcha working on? I personally am planning a little surprise for some of you guys. Will post pics when done :wink: In a couple of weeks......hopefully.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang SH....it must be a huge project! LOL! Looking forward to seeing 'the surprise'!
No turning around here for the next week. We are headed down to Aransas Pass to chase the fishies again. I hope we can catch up with them this time. I do have some 'ideas' running through the brain for my next turning...seeing how that last one bombed! 
You guys keep the tools sharp! gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

No turning but working on a large flat surface piece for my workshop home office. Hopefully in a couple weeks it'll be done.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I think I'm actually going to turn on the lathe this weekend. Been a while. Gotta make a couple goblets for prizes at a homebrew competition. We'll see what happens. If it doesn't work I'll just drink beer and think about it.

later, biggreen


----------



## hucifer (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi guys. I've been hangin' out in the RC forum and heard about you all. I've been out of the shop (read garage) all summer cause of the heat, but I just put in a little AC unit (now that its cooling down) and plan to get back in and turn some little stuff. I'm just starting out and have been working on bottle stoppers and pens. Keeps me busy between trips (I travel with work a lot). I'm trying to build my skills and get into bowls...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Welcome hucifer!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Just found this place today. Got a Jet 1014 for Cristmas a have done a bunch of stoppers and some pens. Just turned my first 2 acrylics over the weekend. Need to come up with some pictures...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

No pictures it didn't happen  Welcome aboard to both of you.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Honeycomb Hideout Flat Fish. We always have room for one more. Gets some pics together and post up things you have made.....


----------



## hucifer (Aug 13, 2007)

*some stuff I've done*

So here are a couple of pics of some of the bottle stoppers I've turned out...(pardon the pun). I shrunk the pics so they wouldn't take up too much space...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice. I made a birdhouse today that looks like this one


----------

